# Hotels and Hedgehogs?



## LufaMouse

I will be going to a wedding in Chicago and need to stay in a hotel downtown for just two nights. The hotel says it is pet friendly and naturally I want to bring my Boo with me. I was wondering what hotel experiences you guys have had. Did you tell the hotel, or did you smuggle your hoglet in? Did you have to pay extra? Did the cleaning service disturb your hoglet? Just curious. Thanks!


----------



## Keely

I've never taken a hedgehog into a hotel, but I have taken Rats in before. They allowed dogs/cats, but not rats..So I snuck them in  I only stayed for 3 nights, so I put the "Do not disturb" sign on my door handle, so the cleaning service didn't come in. It was a little bit stressful on them, considering I had to put them in a travel cage that was way too small for them. Other than that, there were no issues.

I'm also going on vacation this year, and contemplating taking my Hedgehog with me. I don't know how well hedgehogs adapt to new surroundings, so I'm a bit worried.


----------



## Lilysmommy

I wouldn't suggest hiding or smuggling an animal in. Yes, I'm sure you can get away with it sometimes, but I wouldn't take the risk that you get thrown out of your hotel room in the middle of the night or something like that. I'd tell the hotel & make sure everything's cleared.

However...for such a short trip, it seems unnecessary to me to bring your hedgehog along unless you have absolutely no one who could stop by once a day to check on him, or keep him with them. It depends on the hedgehog as to how well they deal with an environment change and a car ride, but some do get carsick, and some are more stressed out by changes than others. If it's absolutely necessary to take them because of a very long trip or not being able to find anyone at all that's trustworthy enough to leave them with, then I can understand it. But otherwise, it's probably best to leave them at home with someone who can keep an eye on them.


----------



## istefka

I work in an small luxury pet friendly hotel, and i can guarantee you no one would "throw out of your hotel room in the middle of the night or something like that"  The very least, once you mention tripadvisor staff would do anything for you, as sad as it sounds. I also am a hedgie owner and I've traveled with my baby around and we have been to pet unfriendly hotels. My advice would be to just put the *privacy sign* on, check if temperature is good and you will be all set. If the hotel is pet friendly they would probably charge you a fee ($25-$50) to accommodate the hedgie, which again I, myself, wouldnt pay if i were you.
My experience with my Charlie is very pleasant, he actually enjoys the car rides, has never had problems adjusting to anything.
Tho I will have to strongly agree with *Lilysmommy* about moving or traveling with a hedgie only if it's absolutely necessary and there's absolutely no one to look after, especially if you are not sure how your he handles traveling.


----------



## nikki

I wouldn't smuggle it in, if you are caught it makes other hedgehog owners look bad as well as yourself. I would much rather pay the pet fee than take a chance of getting caught. They probably won't kick you out in the middle of the night but they could ask you leave the next day. I have travelled with hedgehogs before and always paid the pet fee and never regretted it. You have to also think that if you don't tell them and they find out they can legally charge you to have the carpets steam cleaned and for extra cleaning in the room, regardless if you made a mess or not.


----------

